# HELP! Horse Has Swollen Testicles and legs!



## jofielder7 (Aug 19, 2007)

My 20 year old stallion woke up today with extremely swollen (about 3 times normal size) testicles and it then went down his legs. He now has all for legs very swollen and still the swollen testicles. He also has a temperature of 106! I called my vet and his first comment was "sounds like Brucelosis." Well, I got the quarantine results back a week ago (my horses are from Costa Rica and I am living in Nicaragua) and they came back negative for Brucelosis. Some people say you can't trust the Agriculture agency here so I'm wondering if my vet could possibly be right.

Unfortunately my vet is in another city and can't come until tomorrow and there is no other vet here. We have cold sacked him and given him an anibiotic and some bute per my vets reccomendation.

Does anyone have any other ideas as to what this could possibly be? I'm really doubting Brucelosis, but can't think of any other option.

Background: I put him with a mare of mine about 2 weeks ago. She also has some vaginal discharge so we are wondering if it's possible that one of them has an STI and that one gave it to the other? 

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg i ahve never seen or heard anything like this before :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock I would be in a panick right now whatever it is i hope it gets gone asap!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I found this little bit of information. 

TESTICLES.

Swollen testicles may occur as the result of bruises, kicks or stings, and the trouble frequently happens to stallions during breeding season.

Bathe parts with warm water, then apply Badger Balm, thoroughly rubbed in, and follow by the use of the Antiseptic Poultice. This is done by placing a wide bandage around the belly, just in front of the hips, then attaching another strip to it just at the point of the sheath; bring up between the thighs and along the side of the tail and fasten to the other strip just over the loins or kidneys. In this manner a poultice may be applied easily, and its use is very important in such cases. 


Is anything swollen on the mare? Is your stallion i pain, or is he just swollen?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

That is scary! Did the vet come out yet? How is he? How is the mare?


----------



## jofielder7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Because of his age and the fact that he had been in pain 48 out of the 50 days he had been at my farm we decided to put him down. We didn't do a blood test before so we don't know what was causing the swelling. I was afraid of EVA as he had many of these symptoms. I am currently looking for someone who can test for this to test my other horses. 

It's never easy to lose a horse, but I know he is in a better place. 

Thanks for your comments, everyone!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

You put him down???


----------



## jofielder7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, we put him down. We decided it was best as we really thought it would be one thing after another with his age and condition. It didn't seem right to keep him alive when he was in so much pain.

It really wasn't a hard decision because i believe that it ws the right thing to do...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats really sad  It was the right decision and a tough one to make. Sorry.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh dear! i dont mean to offend but what if it was something minor that he would have recovered from? just a thought i had i dont mean to say you did anything wrong i would just wonder forever if i did the right thing. im sorry for your loss though


----------



## jofielder7 (Aug 19, 2007)

jazzyrider,

I really did consider that in making my decision, but in the end the reason I put him down was because of the pain he had been in for the almost two months I had him. We had been discussing it for a while, but this was the little extra piece of the puzzle. I really think it was the right thing to do.

I appreciate your concern, however, and imagine there are quite a few others who are thinking the same thing. 

In the end it was the most humane thing to do.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

that is fair enough  better to pass on quietly than live in pain

im glad you didnt take offence because i really meant none


----------

